# Schiaffi alla Guest



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

Ho aperto questo 3d in amore e sesso, di là nel forum, perchè penso meriti una discussione più ampia.

Qui facciamo salotto tra noi e posso dire tranquillamente (di là nel forum no:mrgreen che...

Man mi ha dato gli schiaffetti alla patata.:unhappy:
Sono rimasta traumatizzata. E anche il mio cameltoe.
Ovviamente di là ho omesso molto furbescamente (tanto non mi becca nessuno) che la cosa sia successa perchè non tutti sanno chi è Man, chi sono io...cioè...
Qui invece chi risponde fa salotto, legge il blog e una minima si apre. Cioè, siamo meno letti e nessuno si fa i cazzi suoi sul serio, quindi.

Vabbè.
Qui quello che ho postato su in amore e sesso.


_Dopo i mitici schiaffi col pisello di Oscuro, assolutamente l'Imperatore per quanto riguarda culi, cappellate,pompini con morso, ampolle anali e tutto il suo immenso sapere in merito...__
Ecco.
Gli schiaffi alla guest.
Non dico ceffoni alla B.Spencer e l'altro che non mi ricordo.
Quegli schiaffetti...
Nessuno e dico nessuno mi ha mai dato il benchè minimo schiaffetto alla guest. Non so perchè. Ma non è nemmeno una roba che mi premesse provare. O a cui avevo pensato come parte dei preliminari o che ne so.
Lo vedo nei film porno che ogni tanto qualche stallone arrapato si fionda lì e CIAFF! dCIAFF! schiaffetti alla guest tutta bagnata e se non lo è...:mrgreen: ci pensano loro con sputi vari e...ok ritorno in argomento. 
Ma poi ho notato che anche le tipe si schiaffeggiano la guest.
Chi piano. Chi forte. Chi a ritmo veloce. Chi a ritmo più lento.
Insomma. Sembra una pratica normale.
Tranne per me che mai nessuno ripeto l'ha fatto, ma nemmeno io, a differenza delle mollette sui capezzoli (:mrgreen:​) agli altri, non ho mai avuto l'istinto di provarci.
Cioè. Mi schiaffeggio la patata? 
La domanda è.
Ma agli uomini piace schiaffeggiare la guest?
E alle donne?
Non ditemi di provare perchè mi viene da ridere e in questo momento non sono in vena per dell'auto erotismo.
Ho i gatti addosso. Sarebbe scomodo.
Ma poi.
Perchè?



_
Riassumendo.
Man mi ha schiaffeggiato la guest. :unhappy:
Con delicatezza.:unhappy::unhappy:
Sembrava impazzito.:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:



Aiuto


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

Per i registrati, qui la discussione.
Vediamo come evolve.
Admin ti voglio bene.
Flap flap

http://www.tradimento.net/49-amore-...di-schiaffi-sulla-guest?p=1139931#post1139931


----------



## Leda (30 Maggio 2013)

Ma soprattutto, che effetto fa? E' piacevole? Eccitante? Fastidioso?

Ebbene sì, nemmeno a me hanno mai schiaffeggiato la guest :unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

Leda;bt8494 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma soprattutto, che effetto fa? E' piacevole? Eccitante? Fastidioso?
> 
> Ebbene sì, nemmeno a me hanno mai schiaffeggiato la guest :unhappy:


Sorelle di non schiffeggio! Amica!

Mi sto vergognando come una ladra e non so perchè.:unhappy::unhappy:
E' stato super piacevole! Ma di brutto. 
Ero un lago (stavamo nella parte gang bang in due)e ad un certo punto...:unhappy:...ad un certo punto lui mi ha allargato le gambe, l'ha toccata, ha come massaggiato delicatamente, poi si messo due dita in bocca, le ha tolte mi ha guardata e...
gli ho tolto _dita e mano_ , stavo sclerando ma non mi ha permesso di muovermi e a quel punto me l'ha presa tutta in mano e ha cominciato a schiaffeggiarla. Piano. E poi baciarla. Poi di nuovo schiaffeggiarla e...

Madonna sto avendo un orgasmo.
Mollatemi


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

Porca puttana. Sono in modalità sesso pesante.
:unhappy:

Spero ci sia Min di là o Brunetta, così mi passa.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

E scusa matrignola, ma considerato che nemmeno tu sei la goretti direi che lo schiaffeggio alla patata non sia così normale no?
Cioè.
:unhappy:
Vado a leggere se almeno il conte mi ha risposto nel forum.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Maggio 2013)

cioè.. no scusa.. ma davvero?

L'hai bloggato?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi;bt8498 ha detto:
			
		

> cioè.. no scusa.. ma davvero?
> 
> L'hai bloggato?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si, perchè?
Invece di fare il cretino, rispondi.
Tu li dai gli schiaffi alla guest?
Hai mai trovato una che si schiffeggiasse la guest?

Comunque ragazzi, mi sto cagando addosso. Min ha risposto al 3d. Non ho il coraggio di andare a vedere.

Oh oh...

Paura...


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

Ok, ha risposto anche Sbri.,
Ora posso andare a leggere la risposta di Min
:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

Leda;bt8494 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma soprattutto, che effetto fa? E' piacevole? Eccitante? Fastidioso?
> 
> Ebbene sì, nemmeno a me hanno mai schiaffeggiato la guest :unhappy:


Ora sono tecnica.
E' come una scossa intermittente. E il rumore che fa è...erotico. In quel momento l'ho trovato molto eccitante, più che altro perchè mi ha fatto sentire una minima una vera pornodiva. E poi un uomo come Man che mi schiffeggia la guest, capisci che non è come dire, me l'ha schiaffeggiata l'idraulico ecco.
fa tutto parte del mio circo erotico con lui.
E un altra cosa. Schiaffeggiava leggermente anche il clitoride.
Madonna basta.
Si piacevole. Prova.
Ciao


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Maggio 2013)

Tebe;bt8499 ha detto:
			
		

> Si, perchè?
> Invece di fare il cretino, rispondi.
> Tu li dai gli schiaffi alla guest?
> Hai mai trovato una che si schiffeggiasse la guest?
> ...


Ma per favore!!! Non si schiaffeggiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa si succhiaaaaaaaaaaa!! 

e che cavolo!


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi;bt8503 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma per favore!!! Non si schiaffeggiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa si succhiaaaaaaaaaaa!!
> 
> e che cavolo!


eppure ti dico che è stato davvero piacevole.
E' durato pochissimo ma.
Mi ha colpito molto.
In positivo.
Non lo rifarei con altro uomo, credo che gli tirerei una testata, ma con Man è stato davvero ok.

(si lo so che nel forum faccio quella che non sa.  che poi diventa un troiaio dai. zitti!)


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi;bt8503 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma per favore!!! Non si schiaffeggiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa si succhiaaaaaaaaaaa!!
> 
> e che cavolo!


Dopo. L'una cosa non esclude l'altra.


----------



## Eliade (31 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi;bt8498 ha detto:
			
		

> cioè.. no scusa.. ma davvero?
> 
> L'hai bloggato?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Quoto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Disaule (31 Maggio 2013)

No, lo schiaffo manca pure a me. Con i morsi ci siamo, schiaffi no...

sarà ispirato dalla guest nuda e cruda, tipo guanciotta da strapazzare?
Il pelo credo che non ti faccia venire simili idee...

ma, appunto, ignara sono. 
Vado istruita.


----------



## Tebe (31 Maggio 2013)

Disaule;bt8507 ha detto:
			
		

> No, lo schiaffo manca pure a me. Con i morsi ci siamo, schiaffi no...
> 
> sarà ispirato dalla guest nuda e cruda, tipo guanciotta da strapazzare?
> Il pelo credo che non ti faccia venire simili idee...
> ...


e ma...sto scoprendo che lo schiaffo manca un po' a tutte. Cioè.
Man ci ha "insegnato" qualcosa?
A noi?
A me?
Sono basita. 
Soprattutto perchè mi è piaciuto.
Ora.Dubito fortemente di trovare un altro schiaffeggiatore di patata, più che altro per la selezione mentale che il mio cervello fa per le trombate extra, ma...ma anche lo trovassi non so come potrei reagire, ancora ora non è una roba che se ci penso mi viene voglia di farla, da sola, ma se penso a quando l'ha fatta Man...

Sicuramente la guest a guanciotta e la mia conformazione cicciosa, immagino che ad vero schiaffeggiatore di patata, ispiri.
Tra l'altro c'è anche una posizione adatta....
Uff








Altra giornata erotica.
Farò dei danni sul forum.
Esorcizzatemi:unhappy:


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Maggio 2013)

Tzk.

Provato, provato, ma sinceramente a me non dice molto.
O me l'hanno fatto male, oppure come tutto è una pratica che può piacere come no.

Anzi, a me distrae.


Tu eri in un tale trip erotico che avresti avuto un orgasmo se ti avesse succhiato le dita della mano.


----------



## Tebe (31 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa;bt8509 ha detto:
			
		

> Tzk.
> 
> Provato, provato, ma sinceramente a me non dice molto.
> O me l'hanno fatto male, oppure come tutto è una pratica che può piacere come no.
> ...


hem...vero.
Vabbè.
Vediamo se fra tre mesi, quando ci sarà il prossimo incontro, me la rischiaffeggia.
Io dico di si.
Lo vedevo bello convinto e con il cipiglio di uno che sapeva cosa stava facendo.
Di brutto pure, quindi immagino che sia una cosa per Man normale schiffeggiare patate.




:unhappy:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Maggio 2013)

http://www.ideericette.it/ricetta-pure-di-patate/


----------



## Salomè (31 Maggio 2013)

Ebbene sì, lo schiaffetto (ovviamente non forte eh) ci vuole. io l'ho scoperto da poco e devo dire che dopo il primo secondo di  sono rimasta piacevolmente stupita dalla nuova sensazione... Non so se sia più un fatto "fisico" o psicologico però


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2013)

Salomè;bt8518 ha detto:
			
		

> Ebbene sì, lo schiaffetto (ovviamente non forte eh) ci vuole. io l'ho scoperto da poco e devo dire che dopo il primo secondo di  sono rimasta piacevolmente stupita dalla nuova sensazione... Non so se sia più un fatto "fisico" o psicologico però



ahahahahahahahah!
Pure io sono rimasta con gli occhi un po' così però...QUOTO!
E siamo in tre...
Direi che però è una pratica sotto valutata..


io credo che sia un mix.
Cioè.
Lo "schiaffetto" è sempre quello, non è che si possono fare digressioni sul tema, che come fatto fisico..cioè...si ok...ma nulla di che.
Ma fatto da un uomo che...slurp...cambia totalmente.
Poi non ho una casistica, solo Man.









AAA CERCASI SCHIAFFEGGIATORE DI PATATA PER RICERCA SUL CAMPO.
ASTENERSI PRIVI DI REQUISITI


----------



## Alessandra (1 Giugno 2013)

anch'io lo provato e con l'uomo giusto....era stra-eccitante...
stimola anche il clitoride....
insomma...ci sta...ma non con tutti...ci vogliono gli schiaffeggiatori dalle mani giuste!


----------



## Leda (1 Giugno 2013)

Vabbè, ho capito: lo schiaffetto alla GS va provato. Punto.


Ma pensa te se dovevamo imparare la lezione proprio da un uomo coi calzini pirotecnici!


----------



## Alessandra (1 Giugno 2013)

oh yes...va provato...senti le labbra irrorate di sangue...stessa sensazione quando ti piace uno e inizi a sentire l'affluire del sangue alla vagina...piu' quella piacevole vibrazione dovuto allo schiaffeggio...che indirettamente stimola anche il clitoride...


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2013)

Leda;bt8530 ha detto:
			
		

> Vabbè, ho capito: lo schiaffetto alla GS va provato. Punto.
> 
> 
> Ma pensa te se dovevamo imparare la lezione proprio da un uomo coi calzini pirotecnici!


Anche a me inquieta un po ' l'idea che man possa avermi "insegnato " qualcosa.  La cosa è davvero raccapricciante. Beh dai. Se prima ce lo ricordavano solo come calzino pirotecnico ora... 
Man : lo schiaffeggiaffeggiatore. 
Madonna santa.

Comunque ho deciso di renderlo partecipe del fatto che per me sia una novità.


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra;bt8531 ha detto:
			
		

> oh yes...va provato...senti le labbra irrorate di sangue...stessa sensazione quando ti piace uno e inizi a sentire l'affluire del sangue alla vagina...piu' quella piacevole vibrazione dovuto allo schiaffeggio...che indirettamente stimola anche il clitoride...


Non avrei saputo spiegarlo meglio.
quoto e non posso mettere la faccina perché sono con il fottuto cell che tra l altro ha il vocabolario che impara nuove parole e...uno scaricatore di porto praticamente.


----------



## Leda (2 Giugno 2013)

Tebe;bt8533 ha detto:
			
		

> Anche a me inquieta un po ' l'idea che man possa avermi "insegnato " qualcosa. La cosa è davvero raccapricciante. Beh dai. Se prima ce lo ricordavano solo come calzino pirotecnico ora...
> Man : lo schiaffeggiaffeggiatore.
> Madonna santa.
> 
> *Comunque ho deciso di renderlo partecipe del fatto che per me sia una novità.*


Sul neretto: condivido :up:

Si impara sempre volentieri, da chiunque, purchè quel che si impara sia utile... 
Mi sono documentata e pare che si chiami _cunt spanking_. C'è tutto un mondo intornoooooooo :sonar:


----------



## Alessandra (2 Giugno 2013)

Leda;bt8535 ha detto:
			
		

> Sul neretto: condivido :up:
> 
> Si impara sempre volentieri, da chiunque, purchè quel che si impara sia utile...
> Mi sono documentata e pare che si chiami _cunt spanking_. C'è tutto un mondo intornoooooooo :sonar:



evviva il cunt spanking!!!yuhuhh!!!


----------



## Alessandra (2 Giugno 2013)

Tebe;bt8534 ha detto:
			
		

> Non avrei saputo spiegarlo meglio.
> quoto e non posso mettere la faccina perché sono con il fottuto cell che tra l altro ha il vocabolario che impara nuove parole e...uno scaricatore di porto praticamente.



ahahahaha!!! il tuo cell deve sapere cos'e' una guest star con il camel toe!!!


----------

